# Platy fry with fin tail rot and filter problems



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

Yesterday, I notice one of the 1 month old platy fry had fin rot in its tail. Now he/she is the only one with fin rot so far and it died this morning. What should I do now?? 

Another problem I have is that lately, my aqueon power filter has not been pumping out as much water in the aquarium. I rinse the catridge last week and I haven't change it since January. So should I look inside of it to make sure nothing is plugged up?

Thanks.


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 8, 2010)

fin rot is normally a water quality issue or it can happen if there is overfeeding going on. i would test the water for ammonia and nitrites and then do a large water change. as for your filter, if you can pop the intake off and clean out the impeller, it may help. 


you say that you rinsed out your cartridge last week....did you rinse it out thoroughly? that could have washed away your beneficial bacteria and started an ammonia spike which could lead to fin rot. i would definitely test the water and do a water change


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

It's pretty normal for filter flow to slow down a bit after it gets some material trapped in it. If the flow is still decent there's nothing to worry about but if it's seriously clogged up you can give it a gentle rinse in old tank water.


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

Here are my levels if you need them. Also, some of the 4 day old fry have some nipped fins on them, but the other 1 month olds do not. They were probably nipped or had fin rot because of there mother constantly chasing them.

Ammonia: 0.25
Nitrite: 0.25
Nitrates: 5.0

I did around 20-25% water change yesterday. My mom says that I'm always cleaning the tank( I do like 2-3 times a week with small 20% water changes.


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 8, 2010)

hmmm, by those numbers it looks like your tank is not yet fully cycled. it will not be cycled until you are showing zero's for both ammonia and nitrites. i would keep a very close eye on those ammonia and nitrites until it is finished cycling. you may need to continue those daily water changes for a while. however, i would avoid cleaning the filter or doing very many gravel vacs. i would not touch that filter at all for a while...let it get dirty. a clean filter is bad

these water parameter readings, did you take them _before_ or _after_ a water change? .25 is a low reading, but when it gets any higher than that you really ought to do a water change to get it lowered. i doubt you are very far off. how long has the tank been running?


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

My tank has been runnig since August. The ammonia and nitrite were 0 and Nitrates were 5 for a long time at one point and went back to 0.25 of ammonia and Nitrites. Nitrate has been stable for a long timeand never went up or down. Everytime I do water changes, the readings always at 0.25.. I want them to stay down at all times....So should I keep doing water changes or wait for the filter to catch up?


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 8, 2010)

keep doing water changes when it gets over .25

your filter will eventually catch up


----------

